# Angelcamps?WO?WANN?



## derkarpfen (14. Januar 2006)

Hi angelfreunde!
Mein sohn hat mich ganz aufmerksam gebeten euch angler auf eine frage an zu schreiben!
Und zwar:
wisst ihr wann (am besten im july) angelcamps stattfinden? Wer sie veranstaltet? Was es kostet? Wo es ist?
Ich bedanke mich im Namen meines sohnes schon mal im vorraus!#h


----------



## semosch (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelcamps?WO?WANN?*

ein freund von mir fährt immer in einen wallercamp mit. da kan man  speziell waller angeln |supergri
das ist in italien, am po, kostet glaub ich ungefähr 400 euro ;+ , na die haben auch eine i-net adresse, schau einfach mal nach, ob vllt  er waller angeln gehn möchte . ich glaube ausrüstung bekommt man da, aber so genau weis ich da jetzt auch nicht bescheid:

http://www.wels-camp-am-po.de


----------



## angler_boy (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelcamps?WO?WANN?*

ich will auch mal auf ein angelcamp!schreibt mal mehr camps auf!please


----------



## Mepps (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelcamps?WO?WANN?*

Also ich bin Jugendwart im ASV Schleswig und wir veranstalten in diesem Jahr wieder ein Camp am Großen Langsee in Schleswig-Holstein!
Wer also in der Nähe wohnt und Lust und Zeit hat kann sich bei mir melden#6  Nähere Infos gibts PN

  LG
Jonas


----------



## Pattex (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelcamps?WO?WANN?*

Ich       kommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm           
nnnnicht


----------



## Mepps (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelcamps?WO?WANN?*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> nnnnicht


 

...und das ist auch besser so#d


----------



## semosch (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelcamps?WO?WANN?*

ich hät mal bock auf ein camp.. was heisst camp.. ALLEIN! oder in einer kleinen gruppe in ürgendeinem wald an einem see den kein mensch kennt zu angeln  sone woche ungefähr.. das wär mal ruhe ohne ende  fische fangen tut man dan nur nebenbei


----------



## davidpil (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelcamps?WO?WANN?*



> ich hät mal bock auf ein camp.. was heisst camp.. ALLEIN! oder in einer kleinen gruppe in ürgendeinem wald an einem see den kein mensch kennt zu angeln  sone woche ungefähr.. das wär mal ruhe ohne ende  fische fangen tut man dan nur nebenbei


 
Das würd mir auch mal Spaß machen!!


----------



## Forelle91 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelcamps?WO?WANN?*

Hi !!
In Lennestadt-Gleierbrück ist ein Angelpark.Da kannste Wels,Hecht,Zander,Aal,Regenbogen-,Gold-,Bach-,Groß-,Lachsforelle,Bachsaibling,Barsch,Karpfen,Stör(Sterlet),usw. fangen.Köder,Frischfisch,Angelgerät(zum Leihen oder kaufen) wird dort auch angeboten.
www.Sauerländer-Anglerglück.de
Schaut ma vorbei!!


----------



## derkarpfen (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelcamps?WO?WANN?*



			
				Forelle91 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi !!
> In Lennestadt-Gleierbrück ist ein Angelpark.Da kannste Wels,Hecht,Zander,Aal,Regenbogen-,Gold-,Bach-,Groß-,Lachsforelle,Bachsaibling,Barsch,Karpfen,Stör(Sterlet),usw. fangen.Köder,Frischfisch,Angelgerät(zum Leihen oder kaufen) wird dort auch angeboten.
> www.Sauerländer-Anglerglück.de
> Schaut ma vorbei!!


 
Hallo Forelle91 Mein Computer kann diese seite nicht finden, vileicht hasst du dich verschrieben oder so. Ich bedanke mich schon mal für diese hilfreichen antworten ihr könnt aber noch mehr schreiben


----------



## Geraetefetischist (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelcamps?WO?WANN?*

Natürlich kannst Du die nicht Finden - In der Webadressenauflösung sind Deutsche Umlaute unbekannt. Also ä=ae und ü=ue, dann passts.

oder einfacher: www.sauerlaender-anglerglueck.de

Ich glaub aber, dass das an der Ausgangsfrage gewaltig vorbeigeht, da nen Forellenpuff zu verlinken 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Rotauge (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelcamps?WO?WANN?*

Hier hab ich noch ein Camp, allerdings im August, sind nur noch wenige Plätze frei.


----------



## derkarpfen (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelcamps?WO?WANN?*

Danke schon mal für die antworten!
ich habe jedoch vergessen euch mit zu teilen, dass ich in RLP wohne deswegen vileicht noch was da zu?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
Danke nochmals


----------



## dorian (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelcamps?WO?WANN?*

nlö hat sich nicht verschrieben ist richtig habe selber geguckt


----------



## dorian (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelcamps?WO?WANN?*



Mepps schrieb:


> Also ich bin Jugendwart im ASV Schleswig und wir veranstalten in diesem Jahr wieder ein Camp am Großen Langsee in Schleswig-Holstein!
> Wer also in der Nähe wohnt und Lust und Zeit hat kann sich bei mir melden#6  Nähere Infos gibts PN
> 
> LG
> Jonas



mhh wann ist das denn wurde mich intressieren


----------



## dorian (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelcamps?WO?WANN?*



Mepps schrieb:


> Also ich bin Jugendwart im ASV Schleswig und wir veranstalten in diesem Jahr wieder ein Camp am Großen Langsee in Schleswig-Holstein!
> Wer also in der Nähe wohnt und Lust und Zeit hat kann sich bei mir melden#6  Nähere Infos gibts PN
> 
> LG
> Jonas



sind diese veranstadungen auch fur jungenliche die nicht im verein sind


----------



## rob (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelcamps?WO?WANN?*

servus dorian!
dieser thread ist bereits 5 jahre alt, ob es diese veranstalltungen und angelcamps noch gibt?
lg rob


----------



## Lorenz (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelcamps?WO?WANN?*



rob schrieb:


> dieser thread ist bereits 5 jahre alt, ob es diese veranstalltungen und angelcamps noch gibt?



Also das Jugendwelscamp beim Bernhard Heiner am italienischen Po gibts immernoch...
http://welscamp-am-po.de/


----------

